# serveur redhat solaris jumpstart kickstart



## tarikbenn (18 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je suis embété.
Voilà le topos: Je dois transférer des logiciels ( sous différents formats donc différentes extensions : .zip, .iso , .tar,
.sh ...) et qui sont stockés sur différents supports ( dvd , cd-rom , hdd , DAT ) vers un serveur ( Jumpstart sun v480 ) et les stocker dans les hdd (disques durs ) de ce serveur . 
Pour accéder aux logiciels et documents contenus dans les hdd , il faut apparement utiliser la fonction scp en ssh ( mais l'on m'a conseillé d'utiliser ftp , de quelle commande dois-je me servir alors? )  avec la synthaxe suivante:    scp *deb root@ip_serveur:/root ( déjà j'ai quelques questions par rapport à cette synthaxe ).
Ensuite pour les iso contenus dans les cd, pas besoin de monter le lecteur de cd-dvd , il suffit apparement d'utiliser la ligne de commande suivante: cp /dev/cdrom fichier_cd1.iso ( mais la encore j'ai besoin de renseignemnt notament concernant l'acquisition a partir d'un dvd : est-ce la même synthaxe qu'avec un cd ? ).
Ensuite pour pouvoir faire l'acquisition des données stockées sur DAT ( .sh , .info , .txt... ) vers le serveur jumpstart , je ne sais pas comment monter le lecteur DAT et quelles sont les commandes et synthaxe pour lire et stocker ces documents sur les hdd du serveur Jumpstart ( sun v480 )?
Puis ,dans un deuxième temps, je dois installer à distance des images ou masters ( à l'aide jumpstart et kickstart je pense donc j'aurais besoin de deux serveurs ? ) et partager ( par ftp certainement ) ce que je ne pourrais pas installer ( à distance ) c'est à dire tout ce qui n'est pas image.
Il existe deux types de clients: ceux qui tournent sous Solaris 8 et ceux qui tournent sous Redhat entreprise 3.
Primo , je ne connais pas le gestionnaire de paquetage sous Solaris 8 ni Redhat Entreprise 3.Deuxio, j'ai à ma disposition un serveur V480 pour le déploiement des images mais je ne sais pas m'en servir. Je pense que l'équivalent de jumpstart pour Redhat , c'est le kickstart ( à confirmer ou infirmer ).
Voilà, j'espère que c'est assez clair.
Je sais que cela fait beaucoup de questions, pas forcement toutes dans le même domaine. C'est pour cela que toute contribution aussi partielle soit-elle sur un point du problème est la bienvenue. A vous membres du forum Macgeneration de jouer 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2006)

tarikbenn a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> Je suis embété.
> Voilà le topos: Je dois transférer des logiciels ( sous différents formats donc différentes extensions : .zip, .iso , .tar,
> .sh ...) et qui sont stockés sur différents supports ( dvd , cd-rom , hdd , DAT ) vers un serveur ( Jumpstart sun v480 ) et les stocker dans les hdd (disques durs ) de ce serveur .
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenue à toi. Une remarque préliminaire : on dirait bien que cela n'a rien à voir avec Mac OS X ou les Macs, ton histoire, mais baste.

Si mes souvenirs sont bons, Jumpstart est le procédé d'installation en réseau de Solaris. Kickstart est celui de l'installation en réseau de RedHat. Donc, pour clarifier, il faut te dire que tu as un serveur SUN V480, qui tourne sous Solaris et qui propose le service Jumpstart (pour les clients Solaris) et Kickstart (pour les clients RedHat).

Maintenant, il faudrait mettre aussi un peu d'ordre dans tes questions.
Surtout, je te conseillerais déjà de regarder les pages de manuel sur les commandes, ou de chercher de la doc en ligne.
Par exemple, pour scp, pour ftp, pour tar.

Pour copier les partitions (genre CD ou DVD) tu peux peut-être utiliser _dd_.

Pour les bandes, quelques tuyaux.


----------



## tatouille (18 Juillet 2006)

il ya aussi bien sur ditto
mais la procedure &#224; suivre en ssh c'est sftp 

peu importe le moyen de transfert

pour etre sur que la copie du support vers le hdd
c'est bien faite je te conseille un checksum
chaque resources puis de comparer entre le d&#233;pard et l'arriv&#233;e

j'espere que sur les cd il y a des export txt (checksum) de chaque resource ... 


tu ne montes pas des bandes, tu utilises juste le raw device comme le manuel de  tar le dit , 

c&#224;d tar cvfz /dev/st0 /some/Dir/path



j'ai une question  ? pourquoi on te demande de faire &#231;a (avec toutes tes lacunes ... ) ?
t'es pas sortie


----------



## tarikbenn (18 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue à toi. Une remarque préliminaire : on dirait bien que cela n'a rien à voir avec Mac OS X ou les Macs, ton histoire, mais baste.
> 
> Si mes souvenirs sont bons, Jumpstart est le procédé d'installation en réseau de Solaris. Kickstart est celui de l'installation en réseau de RedHat. Donc, pour clarifier, il faut te dire que tu as un serveur SUN V480, qui tourne sous Solaris et qui propose le service Jumpstart (pour les clients Solaris) et Kickstart (pour les clients RedHat).
> 
> ...


 

Alors, tout d'abord, merci pour tes réponses et les "quelques tuyaux"  , 
ensuite j'aimerais pouvoir clarifier certains points: 
1)Tu me proposes la commande dd ( mais tu ne me donne pas son synopsis ou synthaxe ?) et que penses-tu des commandes cc ou cp?
2) Il n'y a pas de kickstart d'installé sur le sun fire v 480 , seul jumpstart est installé
puisque le sun v480 tourne sous solaris 8 et je ne pense pas pouvoir installer le kickstart dans solaris puisque kickstart est compatible avec redhat.
3) Donc sachant qu'il existe deux types de clients : ceux qui tournent sous solaris 8 et ceux qui tournent sous redhat entreprise 3 , pour pouvoir installer les images à distances sur les deux types de clients , il va falloir 2 serveurs : 1 serveur sun avec solaris 8 et jumpstart et 1 serveur hp ( par exemple ) avec redhat entreprise 3 et kickstart?
ps: au fait , c'est quoi les pages de manuel sur les commandes ? ( les liens Sun que tu m'as donné?)
Merci bien


----------



## bompi (18 Juillet 2006)

Sur tout syst&#232;me UNIX (ou presque) tu disposes d'un manuel sur les commandes dont dispose ce syst&#232;me. Pour _ssh_ il suffit de taper _man ssh_ dans un terminal pour voir comment et avec quelles options on utilise la commande.
Les liens que j'ai trouv&#233; pointent vers la documentation en ligne de SUN, plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment vers la version en ligne des pages de manuel que tu trouveras sur ton serveur.

Pour conna&#238;tre la syntaxe de _dd_ ou de _ditto_, il te suffit donc de parcourir les manuels correspondants. Remarque que je ne suis pas s&#251;r que, par d&#233;faut, on trouve _ditto_ sur Solaris. Il va falloir sans doute l'installer auparavant.

Les commandes pour ajouter, supprimer un paquetage sur Solaris sont _pkgadd_ et _pkgrm_. Pour savoir ce qui est install&#233; je crois que c'est _showrev_ (souvenir lointain).

Quant &#224; installer Kikckstart sur Solaris, on peut effectivement penser que ce n'est pas sa plate-forme par d&#233;faut (mais je ne jurerais pas que c'est impossible).


----------



## tarikbenn (18 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sur tout système UNIX (ou presque) tu disposes d'un manuel sur les commandes dont dispose ce système. Pour _ssh_ il suffit de taper _man ssh_ dans un terminal pour voir comment et avec quelles options on utilise la commande.
> Les liens que j'ai trouvé pointent vers la documentation en ligne de SUN, plus précisément vers la version en ligne des pages de manuel que tu trouveras sur ton serveur.
> 
> Pour connaître la syntaxe de _dd_ ou de _ditto_, il te suffit donc de parcourir les manuels correspondants. Remarque que je ne suis pas sûr que, par défaut, on trouve _ditto_ sur Solaris. Il va falloir sans doute l'installer auparavant.
> ...


 

Merci encore une fois Bompi pour tes réponses,
J'ai bien compris maintenant: dès que je veux découvrir l'utilisation et la synthaxe d'une commande, hop: un ptit man !  
Mais je ne vois pas comment je pourrais installer l'aide de ditto?
Les commandes pkgadd et pkgrm servent à partir du lftp ( si on bosse on ftp ) du serveur client pour ajouter ou supprimer les packetages contenu dan le premier miroir de la liste , n'est ce pas? quoique , les packetages ne seront disponible qu'en lecture ( pour qu'ils ne puissent être modifiés qu'en local à partir du serveur v480 ).
Je ne connais pas la commande showrev mais je me renseignerai. 
Sinon pour le kickstart installé sur du solaris ??? A voir ( je vérifierai ca ce soir ).
voilà.


----------



## tarikbenn (18 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> il ya aussi bien sur ditto
> mais la procedure à suivre en ssh c'est sftp
> 
> peu importe le moyen de transfert
> ...


 
Ton message est quelque peu décousu ce qui en rend la compréhension d'autant plus difficile  surtout que mes connaissances dans le domaine sont très limitées! En revanche, je ne doute pas de la pertinence de tes propos ( et des commandes que tu me conseille d'utiliser ) . Maintenant , si on m'a demandé de faire ca , c'est que je le mérite , tout simplement , ne t'inquiète pas, j'ai des compétences techniques dans d'autres domaines 
Pour revenir au sujet du post, je travaillerai par ftp (donc pas de ssh) donc il me faut les commandes spécifiques à ftp. 
au fait tu peu me donner un exemple de checksum et me dire ce que tu entends par ressources? et export txt?
Ensuite qu'entends tu par raw device?
Merci tatouille pour ta patience et excuse mon ignorance


----------



## tatouille (18 Juillet 2006)

checksum conceptual ( c'est la comparaison de 2 hash code , c'est tout con )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum

un checksum :

openssl md5|sha1 my_file > my_file.checksum.txt

example de copie

openssl md5|sha1 my_file > my_file.checksum.txt

cp my_file /to/path

openssl md5|sha1 /to/path/my_file > my_file.checksum.txt

puis tu diff sur les deux signatures obtenues

les signatures sont identiques tout va bien

pour les DAT c'est trop compliquer pour expliquer ca sur un forum
cela depends de ton materiel / os version

je te conseille d'écrire des routines en bash par exemple
qui automatisent les procédures avec vérification des copie, intégrité des données transferer
( surtout par tcp/ip ipx pour ca était bien pensée mais bon on arrive à de l'ip label ... )

pour le reste c'est de la conf donc tu as besoin de lecture

http://docs.sun.com/source/817-3605-10/intro.html

The AllStart control module integrates both Kickstart and JumpStart technologies to provide a quick and unified method of installing and customizing Linux- and Solaris-based systems.

ce qui pourrait bien te simplifier la vie

 mais bon t'es pas sortie tôt 

même quand tu connais ca prend tu temps ...


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> The AllStart control module integrates both Kickstart and JumpStart technologies to provide a quick and unified method of installing and customizing Linux- and Solaris-based systems.
> 
> ce qui pourrait bien te simplifier la vie


Je me disais bien, aussi ...  Un serveur pour tout faire : cool !


----------



## tarikbenn (19 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> checksum conceptual ( c'est la comparaison de 2 hash code , c'est tout con )
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checksum
> 
> ...


 
Merci , merci , merci
Merci sinc&#233;rement pour ces informations , essentiellement le Allstart et le fait de me rappeler qu'il faut v&#233;rifier s'il n y a pas eu d'erreurs lors du transfert des donn&#233;es.
Pour ce qui est de checksum ( la commande c'est "checksum" aussi ? ) je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi , une fois que j'ai lu la d&#233;finition sur wikip&#233;dia , c'est tout con ( j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait du codage de hamming dans un autre contexte - codage de canal dans transmission filaire ). Mais:
1) Je n'est pas compris cette ligne: 
openssl md5|sha1 /to/path/my_file > my_file.checksum.txt
et ce commentaire:
puis tu diff sur les deux signatures obtenues
2)Tu me dis que c'est trop compliqu&#233; d'expliquer le cas des DAT sur ce forum, pr&#233;f&#232;re tu le faire sur une messagerie instantan&#233;e ?  quand tu auras du temps.
3)Les routines bash , c'est des scripts shell, c'est ca? ( j'ai d&#233;j&#224; fait du Cshell et de la programmation en langage C , j'espere qu'en combinant les deux, ca me donnera du langage Bash :mouais: ).
4)J'ai pas bien compris cette ligne:
( surtout par tcp/ip ipx pour ca &#233;tait bien pens&#233;e mais bon on arrive &#224; de l'ip label ... )
Je ferais du transfert par ftp.

Voila , encore une fois merci.


----------



## tatouille (19 Juillet 2006)

Enlève ton e-mail malheureux !!!!!!!!!! et je te répondrais


----------



## tarikbenn (19 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> Enlève ton e-mail malheureux !!!!!!!!!! et je te répondrais


 
Voilà, c'est fait


----------



## tatouille (20 Juillet 2006)

j'utilise juste la commande openssl pour cr&#233;er un hash code md5 ou sha one comme tu veux

le principe est de cr&#233;er un hash code de d&#233;pard transf&#233;rer le fichier refaire un hash code sur le fichier
d'arriver 

diff c'est juste pour comparer les 2 hash codes 

si ils sont identiques c'est que tout c'est bien pass&#233;

// DAT
le DAT apparaitra ds tes devices quand il est branch&#233; c'est &#224; toi d'aller piocher ds le device
je peux pas deviner son nom

// bash bourne shell again 
http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/

tu trouveras la doc

quelques exemples

exemple-1

exemple-2

// le transport tcp/ip est merdique et pas s&#233;cure
tu es jamais sur qu'un paquet partie est un paquet arriv&#233;

sauf si tu envoies des labels pour verifier le d&#233;pard et l'arriv&#233; 
ipx etait un system de transfert plus sur mais abandonn&#233; au profit du tcp/ip

mais on revient et la norme tcp/ip &#233;volue vers une norme avec label
afin d'assurer le transfert des donn&#233;es

pour parer &#224; &#231;a hash code de d&#233;pard / hash code d'arriv&#233; si c'est failed
on recommence jusqu'a ce que cela passe


----------



## tarikbenn (27 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise juste la commande openssl pour créer un hash code md5 ou sha one comme tu veux
> 
> le principe est de créer un hash code de dépard transférer le fichier refaire un hash code sur le fichier
> d'arriver
> ...


 

salut Tatouille  
je voudrais savoir s'il est possible: 
1) d'avoir de l'aide avec la commande man ( en ssh ) mais en francais , pas en anglais. 
2) Comment utiliser la commande dd pour copier une fichier d'un serveur ( chemin : \home\jump\exe ) vers mon pc ( chemin : D:\test ) avec PuTTY (en ssh ). 

merci d'avance l'ami!


----------



## tarikbenn (27 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise juste la commande openssl pour créer un hash code md5 ou sha one comme tu veux
> 
> le principe est de créer un hash code de dépard transférer le fichier refaire un hash code sur le fichier
> d'arriver
> ...


 



voila le topos : je suis sur mon pc windows ( xp pro ) et je me connaitre à un serveur sun grace a putty en ssh. J'essaie de copier un .sh du serveur sur mon ordi ; pour cela j'utilise la commande dd : 
dd if=/home/jump/install.sh of=d:\test\ 
ça ne marche pas 
du coup , je me dis qu'il n'accepte peut être de copier que les dossiers et pas les fichiers , du coup je crée un dossier jump/install 
avec la commande mkdir ( ca marche  ) puis j 'essaie de copier le .sh ( contenu dans le repertoire /home/jump ) dans le dossier 
/home/jump/install avec la commande scp ou cp ( cp /home/jump/install d:\test\ ) mais quand j'ouvre /home/jump/install , je ne trouve rien et quand j'ouvre 
d:\test\ , je ne trouve pas le dossier install. :s 

Merci pour tout éclaircissement.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

_dd_ est une commande agissant sur des ressources locales [_i.e._ des ressources disponibles sur la machine o&#249; est ex&#233;cut&#233;e la commande].
Pour faire des copies &#224; distance, utiliser ftp, sftp, scp etc.


----------



## tarikbenn (27 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> _dd_ est une commande agissant sur des ressources locales [_i.e._ des ressources disponibles sur la machine où est exécutée la commande].
> Pour faire des copies à distance, utiliser ftp, sftp, scp etc.


 
j'ai aussi pensé à utiliser ftp (a travers le dos ) avec un ptit coup de get 
mais j'aimerais bien pouvoir y arriver par ssh avec scp sauf que je ne connais pas la synthaxe (parce que ca ne me parle pas :  _*scp [...] [[user@]host1:]file1 [...] [[user@]host2:]file2*_  ), pourrais tu me donner stp un exemple avec scp d'un client tournant sous windows qui veut copier un fichier dans le dossier test ( ex d:\test ) et un serveur avec le fichier à copier qui se trouve dans le dossier suivant : \home\jump .
thank you for your help!


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

Disons que le serveur s'appelle "maui" et que le user concern&#233; s'appelle "lahaina" ; que tu veuilles r&#233;cup&#233;rer le fichier "trip_to_haleakala.pdf".
Dans ton terminal ouinedozien tu fais :

```
d:
cd \test
scp lahaina@maui:/home/jump/trip_to_haleakala.pdf .
```


----------



## tarikbenn (27 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Disons que le serveur s'appelle "maui" et que le user concerné s'appelle "lahaina" ; que tu veuilles récupérer le fichier "trip_to_haleakala.pdf".
> Dans ton terminal ouinedozien tu fais :
> 
> ```
> ...


 
La commande ne marche pas .
message d'erreur:     _scp : not found_
sinon on m a conseillé d'installer pscp.exe ( chose que j'ai faite ) et de lancer une commande à peu près similaire à celle que tu me demande , mais ça ne marche pas non plus.


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

Si &#231;a ne marche pas, c'est que _scp_ n'est pas dans le chemin des applications, tout bonnement ...
Il faut veiller &#224; mettre tes variables d'environnement &#224; jour.


----------



## tatouille (27 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Si &#231;a ne marche pas, c'est que _scp_ n'est pas dans le chemin des applications, tout bonnement ...
> Il faut veiller &#224; mettre tes variables d'environnement &#224; jour.


ou d'arreter windows pour administrer des serveurs NIX
pourquoi windows ?

d'habitude 
les mecs font le contraire avec VMware
c'est quand meme plus propre ...

mais peut etre que certains hulurberlus mettent des windows en master sur leur network ...

unix via samba/windows file sharing ...


----------



## tarikbenn (27 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Si ça ne marche pas, c'est que _scp_ n'est pas dans le chemin des applications, tout bonnement ...
> Il faut veiller à mettre tes variables d'environnement à jour.


 
Tu vas me tuer Bompi , mais qu'est ce que les chemins d'applications et qu'est ce que les variables d'environnements et comment les mettre à jour??:rose:


----------



## tarikbenn (27 Juillet 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> ou d'arreter windows pour administrer des serveurs NIX
> pourquoi windows ?
> 
> t'habitude
> ...


 
_ou d'arreter windows pour administrer des serveurs NIX_
_pourquoi windows ?_
C'est parce que j'accède au serveur à partir de mon pc de bureau et que le serveur se trouve dans une autre salle  ( ca m'évite de me déplacer  )

_mais peut etre que certains hulurberlus mettent des windows en master sur leur network ..._
Il existe bien entendu une console solaris au niveau du serveur ( est ce que j'ai répondu à ton questionnement )

_t'habitude _
_les mecs font le contraire avec VMware_
_c'est quand meme plus propre ..._
Ca par contre, j'ai pas compris, peux tu m'expliquer?
Merci


----------



## bompi (27 Juillet 2006)

L&#224;, que ce soit Ouinedoze ou Un*x, le probl&#232;me est sensiblement le m&#234;me ...
Si tu veux que 'scp' soit reconnu, il faut que le terminal sache y acc&#233;der. Si la commande n'est pas dans le r&#233;pertoire courant, il faut donc indiquer dans quel r&#233;pertoire elle se trouve. Pour cela, chaque _shell_ utilise des variables, dites variables d'environnement. Certaines ont des noms conventionnels. Pour un terminal sous Ouinedoze, il s'agit de la variable PATH. Pour en conna&#238;tre la valeur, tu peux taper 
	
	



```
echo %PATH%
```
 Pour la modifier _en g&#233;n&#233;ral _il faut passer par les propri&#233;t&#233;s du poste de travail, onglet 'Avanc&#233;' et bouton 'Variables d'environnement'. Tu peux &#233;ventuellement la modifier momentan&#233;ment dans le terminal.

Je te conseillerais de prendre un petit bouquin sous le coude pour te familiariser avec toutes ces notions.


----------



## tarikbenn (28 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, que ce soit Ouinedoze ou Un*x, le probl&#232;me est sensiblement le m&#234;me ...
> Si tu veux que 'scp' soit reconnu, il faut que le terminal sache y acc&#233;der. Si la commande n'est pas dans le r&#233;pertoire courant, il faut donc indiquer dans quel r&#233;pertoire elle se trouve. Pour cela, chaque _shell_ utilise des variables, dites variables d'environnement. Certaines ont des noms conventionnels. Pour un terminal sous Ouinedoze, il s'agit de la variable PATH. Pour en conna&#238;tre la valeur, tu peux taper
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'ai fait la manip que tu m'a indiqu&#233; et le dos semble l'appr&#233;cier 
mais quand je rentre la ligne de commande suivante 
_pscp ip_du_server:chemin_du_fichier_sur_le_server chemin_repertoire_courant_client_
je pense que c'est la bonne synthaxe , mais il m'affiche quand m&#234;me le message d'erreur suivant:
_Fatal : Network error : Connection refused_
Je pense savoir d'ou vient le probl&#232;me: pour pouvoir copier ce fichier sur le serveur , il faut se loguer en root et il y a un mot de passe. J'ai le mot de passe pour le login root mais dans la synthaxe de la commande pscp , ils n'ont pas pr&#233;vu ca apparement 
Alors que faire 
Je suis perdu


----------



## tarikbenn (28 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Là, que ce soit Ouinedoze ou Un*x, le problème est sensiblement le même ...
> Si tu veux que 'scp' soit reconnu, il faut que le terminal sache y accéder. Si la commande n'est pas dans le répertoire courant, il faut donc indiquer dans quel répertoire elle se trouve. Pour cela, chaque _shell_ utilise des variables, dites variables d'environnement. Certaines ont des noms conventionnels. Pour un terminal sous Ouinedoze, il s'agit de la variable PATH. Pour en connaître la valeur, tu peux taper
> 
> 
> ...


 
J'ai fait un _ps -e | grep ssh_ pour reperer si le deamon est lancé ou pas, mais je n'est rien trouvé  :reflechis:  :zarb: 
Pourtant j'arrive à me connecter en ssh ( sous putty ) au serveur sun  :mad2: 
heeelp meeeee


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2006)

Pas d'affolement. De nos jours, on trouve souvent SSH lanc&#233; par le meta-daemon inetd (ou xinetd, plus r&#233;cent et plus puissant) plut&#244;t que sous forme de daemon autonome.
Donc lorsque tu te connectes sur le port 22 du serveur, le daemon inetd (ou xinetd) voit que SSH est d&#233;fini pour r&#233;pondre sur ce port et le lance avec le contexte idoine. Une fois toute connexion finie, SSH sera arr&#234;t&#233;.


----------



## tarikbenn (28 Juillet 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'affolement. De nos jours, on trouve souvent SSH lanc&#233; par le meta-daemon inetd (ou xinetd, plus r&#233;cent et plus puissant) plut&#244;t que sous forme de daemon autonome.
> Donc lorsque tu te connectes sur le port 22 du serveur, le daemon inetd (ou xinetd) voit que SSH est d&#233;fini pour r&#233;pondre sur ce port et le lance avec le contexte idoine. Une fois toute connexion finie, SSH sera arr&#234;t&#233;.


 
Ca c'est de la r&#233;ponse   merci
En tapant la commande _ps -e_ , je vois bien le daemon inetd qui tourne.
Donc si j'ai bien compris , quand je me connecte en ssh sous putty , alors la connexion ssh est reconnue et g&#233;r&#233;e par inetd . Mais quand j'essaie de lancer la commande ssh _pscp _, alors inetd ne le prend pas en compte , d'ou le message d'erreur: _Fatal : Network error : connexion refused _Maintenant ca ne m'explique pas pourquoi est ce que je ne m'identifie pas dans la commande pscp ( sachant que pour copier le fichier .sh j'ai besoin de droits en root et donc du mot de passe que j'ai d'ailleurs ).
thanks Bompi 
ps: de plus  , ca veut dire que je dois telecharger et , installer et lancer sshd ? ( as tu une @ o&#249; le dl )


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2006)

Lit ceci. Tu y verras comment transmettre le nom du _user_ &#224; consid&#233;rer et plus g&#233;n&#233;ralement comment utiliser _pscp_ (c'est beaucoup comme _scp_).
Par ailleurs, le compte 'root' &#233;tant particulier, il est possible qu'il te soit impossible d'ouvrir &#224; distance une session 'root' avec ssh (sur mes machines, en tout cas, je ne l'autorise pas  ).
Auquel cas il te faudra utiliser un autre compte.


----------



## tarikbenn (31 Juillet 2006)

bon, mon pb est simple ( &#224; expliquer du moins ...   )
je dois copier des iso ou des packages ( environ 3 gbits ) &#224; distance ( c'est &#224; dire en utilisant mon pc windows ) d'une deuxi&#232;me machine ( ou du moins d'un hdd ) vers une troisi&#232;me machine ( mon serveur Jumpstart ) !
et voil&#224; mes questions:
1) &#224; partir de mon pc windows , puis-je le faire avec putty? ou faut -il installer autre chose?
2) si on est dans la configuration de trois machines ( on copie en remote , d'une deuxi&#232;me machine vers une troisi&#232;me) comment faire pour copier les iso ou les packages  et faut il installer quelque chose sur les diff&#233;rentes machine ( sachant que sur mon pc , il y a putty et que sur le serveur jumpstart , il y a ftpd et inetd qui tournent ) 
3) si on est dans la configuration deux machines : c'est &#224; dire qu'il y a mon pc windows , mon serveur jumpstart solaris et j 'ai les iso ou packages sur hdd ( &#224; part ) : comment fait-on , une fois qu'on a mis les hdd dans le serveur , pour que solaris puisse les detecter et les prendre en compte .
merci d'avance Bompi pour ton aide


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2006)

Pour la partie JumpStart et KickStart, je ne pourrai pas te r&#233;pondre : &#231;a fait trop longtemps que je n'ai pas vu ces choses-l&#224;.

Pour le transfert des fichiers :
1) tu te logges &#224; partir de ton PC sur la machine sur laquelle se trouve les fichiers : par une session SSH, rlogin ou TELNET, cela importe peu (sauf pour la s&#233;curit&#233;, bien entendu).
2) une fois logg&#233;, tu envoies les fichiers par FTP, de cette machine vers le serveur JumpStart (puisqu'il a un daemon FTP)


----------



## tarikbenn (31 Juillet 2006)

1)2)m&#234;me si &#231;a a une capacit&#233; de 3 gbits :s ?
je pense qu'il y a un petit quelque chose &#224; rajouter &#224; la commande get ( mais je me souviens plus quoi :s )

3)et dans le cas o&#249; les iso ou packages se trouvent dans des hdd libres et que je dois les ins&#233;rer dans le serveur? pour que les hdd soient reconnus au niveau hardward, apres les avoir plugg&#233;s , je suis la manip suivante dans la console de mon serveur jumpstart ( sous solaris donc ):
En mode console, il faut taper la commande &#8216;init 0&#8217;:
_# init 0_
on bascule sur le prompt ok
il faut ensuite taper la commande &#8216;reset&#8217;:
_ok reset_ 
cette commande fait rebooter le syst&#232;me 
Ensuite, appuyer sur les touches &#8216;stop&#8217; et &#8216;a&#8217; pour stopper le reboot.
Puis il faut taper la commande &#8216; probe-scsi-all&#8217; :
_ok probe-scsi-all_
Cette commande permet de lister les p&#233;riph&#233;riques SCSI qui sont d&#233;tect&#233;s au bas niveau ( Hardware ).
Ensuite taper la commande &#8216;boot&#8217; avec la commande &#8216;-r&#8217; :
_ok boot &#8211;r_
Cette commande correspond &#224; un boot avec for&#231;age de red&#233;tection UNIX ( niveau Software).
Mais ensuite, pour que les hdd soient reconnus au niveau software , et donc pour qu'ils soient utilisables , je ne sais pas comment faire? quel nom faut-il leur donner? faut-il les monter?...


----------



## bompi (31 Juillet 2006)

Ouh la !!
Bin dis donc, s'il m'avait fallu rebooter mes SUNs &#224; chaque fois que j'ajoutais un disque ...
Normalement, quand tu branches un disque SCSI il est d&#233;tect&#233; et tu peux le monter sans plus de fa&#231;ons (avec la commande _mount_).

Quant au transfert :
1) tu as ton PC, appelons-le PC
2) tu as la machine origine des fichiers, appelons-la SOURCE
3) tu as le serveur JumpStart, appelons-le JUMP

Depuis le PC, tu te connectes sur SOURCE. Si SOURCE a un daemon SSH ou TELNET (voire rlogin) tu peux utiliser PuTTY pour t'y connecter et ouvrir une session.
Dans cette session, tu montes ce que tu as &#224; monter.
Puis tu ouvres une session FTP sur JUMP : "ftp JUMP".
Je te conseille, juste par acquis de conscience, de passer en mode binaire en tapant simplement "binary". Puis tu envoies tes fichiers en utilisant la commande "put" de FTP.
Car tes fichiers vont bien de SOURCE vers JUMP (donc on fait un *put*_)._


----------



## tarikbenn (1 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la !!
> Bin dis donc, s'il m'avait fallu rebooter mes SUNs à chaque fois que j'ajoutais un disque ...
> Normalement, quand tu branches un disque SCSI il est détecté et tu peux le monter sans plus de façons (avec la commande _mount_).
> 
> ...


Salut Bompi,
Bein moi , apparement je suis bien obligé de rebooter pour que le serveur sun prenne les hdd nouvellement placés en compte  
Sinon, j'ai fais des tests :je me connecte en telnet au serveur qui contient les isos , puis je me connecte en ftp à mon serveur Jumpstart   ( c'est trop la classe...je sais   lol  ) et j'envoie des fichiers tests et ça marche bien. Mais ce sont juste des tests à blanc ( c'est à dire que j'ai pas encore archivé les vrais isos ) Avant d'archiver les vrais isos à partir des hdd d'autres serveurs, je voudrais pouvoir archiver des isos et packages à partir de dvd et de dat ...Please help me.

De plus,  j'ai une question : Je pense que lorsqu'on veut faire un 'get' en ftp avec des dossiers de plus de 2 gbits, il y a un truc à ajouter ( j'ai du le voir dans un man du net , mais je ne m'en souviens plus ) connaitrais tu le petit plus à ajouter à get pour que ça marche?
Et au fait, quand j'essaie de monter mon lecteur cd-rom sur mon serveur sunOS 5.8 ( Solaris 8 ) :
1) Je definis un point de montage : _mkdir -p /mnt/copie_
2) Je monte le lecteur de cd-rom : _mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/copie_
Alors , ça me crée bien un repertoire copie ( rien de bien spécial jusque la   )
Mais là où ça marche pas , c'est au niveau de la ligne de commande avec le mount .
Quand j'execute, il me sors la syntaxe du mount en me disant que le mount est utilisable uniquement avec l'option 'v'
I need help


----------



## tarikbenn (1 Août 2006)

tarikbenn a dit:
			
		

> Salut Bompi,
> Bein moi , apparement je suis bien obligé de rebooter pour que le serveur sun prenne les hdd nouvellement placés en compte
> Sinon, j'ai fais des tests :je me connecte en telnet au serveur qui contient les isos , puis je me connecte en ftp à mon serveur Jumpstart ( c'est trop la classe...je sais lol ) et j'envoie des fichiers tests et ça marche bien. Mais ce sont juste des tests à blanc ( c'est à dire que j'ai pas encore archivé les vrais isos ) Avant d'archiver les vrais isos à partir des hdd d'autres serveurs, je voudrais pouvoir archiver des isos et packages à partir de dvd et de dat ...Please help me.
> 
> ...


 
Petite precision par rapport au petit plus à ajouter à la commande _get  _
Alors , d'abord ce n'est pas avec la commande _get_
mais avec la commande _mount _, de plus ce n'est pas un petit truc à ajouter mais je pense que c'est plus à titre informatif ( je pense dire une grosse erreur là .... corrigez moi svp )
la commande mount ( tout comme la commande umount d'ailleurs ) est une large file aware utility c'est à dire que c'est une commande qui prend en compte les fichiers dont la taille excède 2gbits  
Mais mon soucis , c'est que dans l'explication , ils ajoutent :
_ The following /usr/sbin utilities are large file aware *for cachefs file systems*:_
_       cachefslog       cachefswssize   cfsadmin         fsck
       mount            umount_
Je ne comprends pas trop ce qu'ils veulent dire par là ( là ca devient trop technique pour moi ...   )
Ca voudrait dire que lorsque les fichiers qui depassent 2 gbits ne sont pas de type fichier système cachefs, alors ils ne sont pas pris en compte par les commandes mount et umount ?
Comment faire alors pour monter et démonter des fichiers de plus de 2 gbits ?


----------



## tarikbenn (1 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Ouh la !!
> Bin dis donc, s'il m'avait fallu rebooter mes SUNs à chaque fois que j'ajoutais un disque ...
> Normalement, quand tu branches un disque SCSI il est détecté et tu peux le monter sans plus de façons (avec la commande _mount_).
> 
> ...


 
Please Bompi help me
check stp mes posts 34 et 35 :rose:


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2006)

Sur les fichiers de plus de 2GB, je ne vois pas trop le probl&#232;me. Il se trouve que je viens d'installer Solaris 10 x86 sur mon PC (avec VMWare) ... et que je vais le gicler illico !! (trop gonflant, SUN, faudrait qu'ils &#233;voluent un peu ...)
Par ailleurs, tu te doutes bien que mount est capable de monter des volumes bien plus gros que 2 GB ...

Pour l'utiliser, il faut bien s&#251;r &#234;tre en super utilisateur ou avec sudo.

Si tu as un message d'erreur, affiche-le, cela aidera.


----------



## tarikbenn (2 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Sur les fichiers de plus de 2GB, je ne vois pas trop le probl&#232;me. Il se trouve que je viens d'installer Solaris 10 x86 sur mon PC (avec VMWare) ... et que je vais le gicler illico !! (trop gonflant, SUN, faudrait qu'ils &#233;voluent un peu ...)
> Par ailleurs, tu te doutes bien que mount est capable de monter des volumes bien plus gros que 2 GB ...
> 
> Pour l'utiliser, il faut bien s&#251;r &#234;tre en super utilisateur ou avec sudo.
> ...


 
 Tes desirs sont des ordres Bompi
voila la commande et le message d'erreur qui va avec:
_# mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom mnt/copie_
_mount: illegal option -- t_
_Usage:_
_mount [-v | -p]_
_mount [-F FSType] [-V] [current_options] [-o specific_options]_
_{special | mount_point}_
_mount [-F FSType] [-V] [current_options] [-o specific_options]_
_special mount_point_
_mount -a [-F FSType ] [-V] [current_options] [-o specific_options]_
_[mount_point ...]_
_# _

ps: >le point de montage est le repertoire /mnt/copie 
>sachant que le montage a pour but de monter le lecteur de cdrom qui contient le cd que je veux stocker sur mon serveur jumpstart ( avec la commande dd ).
>Si tu as compris le probl&#232;me et la syntaxe en anglais , peux tu me donner un exemple concret de syntaxe.
merci


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2006)

Comme quoi ... La solution est (me semble-t-il) dans ton post ...
_mount -t ...  _est la mani&#232;re sur Mac OS X, Linux, FreeBSD par exemple.
L&#224;, tu es sous Solaris et c'est _mount -F ..._ qu'il te faut.
Fait donc un 
	
	



```
man mount
```
 pour que ce soit encore plus explicitement d&#233;crit.


----------



## tarikbenn (2 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ... La solution est (me semble-t-il) dans ton post ...
> _mount -t ... _est la manière sur Mac OS X, Linux, FreeBSD par exemple.
> Là, tu es sous Solaris et c'est _mount -F ..._ qu'il te faut.
> Fait donc un
> ...


 

Tu ne devineras jamais ce que j'ai découvert !!!!
/dev/cdrom n'existe pas dans mon serveur 
Alors il y a bien un repertoire /cdrom  ( à la racine donc ) mais il est vide:mouais: 
Je ne comprends plus rien 
Est il possible qu'il n ait aucun repertoire qui corresponde au lecteur cd ( et dvd ) de mon serveur ???
Là je crois que je nage en haute mer :rateau:  
please , i need backup


----------



## tarikbenn (3 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi ... La solution est (me semble-t-il) dans ton post ...
> _mount -t ... _est la manière sur Mac OS X, Linux, FreeBSD par exemple.
> Là, tu es sous Solaris et c'est _mount -F ..._ qu'il te faut.
> Fait donc un
> ...


 
Au Fait , on m'a dit que le repertoire corespondant au lecteur cdrom sous solaris  ( puisque mon serveur jumpstart tourne sous solaris 8 ) était  <ital>/cdrom</ital> donc j'utilise comme device <ital>/cdrom</ital> et lorsque j'utilise les lignes de commande suivantes, ca donne les messages d'erreur suivants:
1)#_ mount /cdrom /mnt/copie
mount: /cdrom not a block device_
2)# _mount -F iso9660 /cdrom /mnt/copie
mount: operation not applicable to FSType iso9660_
3)# mount -rF hsfs /dev/sr0 /cdrom
mount: /dev/sr0 is already mounted, /cdrom is busy,
        or allowable number of mount points exceeded
PS:Je sens que ça pas être de la tarte de monter ce lecteur  
J'espère me tromper.


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

Il me semble que le point d'entr&#233;e des CDROMs sous Solaris est "/dev/sr0". Que le type doit plut&#244;t est hsfs (_cf._ ici). V&#233;rifie que _vold_ ne tourne pas, si tu ne veux pas que les disques montent automatiquement.

De toutes fa&#231;ons, je vire Solaris de mon PC : trop nul. Pour la petite histoire : j'installe GNOME et il refuse de d&#233;marrer (il faut encore que j'aille fourrager dans la config) ; j'utilise la console d'administration : elle n'est m&#234;me pas foutue de me cr&#233;er un user correct (qui puisse se logger avec CDE par exemple) et elle n'est pas capable non plus de donner un nom au syst&#232;me (elle plante : finalement, j'ai fini &#224; la mimine comme d'habitude). Alors, Solaris, c'est peut-&#234;tre super chouette mais je n'ai plus la patience de devoir tout faire &#224; la main parce que ces satan&#233;s outils &#233;crits en Java ne savent rien faire de correct [il y a m&#234;me pas d'item de configuration r&#233;seau digne de ce nom dans la console, non mais des fois !] Vivent *BSD, OS X et Linux !
Ah oui, tiens, j'oubliais, pour rire : il y a toujours des applications et biblioth&#232;ques OpenWindows ... Aaaargglll !! C'est cens&#233; ne plus &#234;tre support&#233; depuis 2000 (au moins) ce machin-l&#224; !  Et ils l'utilisent encore ... Quant &#224; CDE, &#231;a fait un peu peine, l&#224;, je dois dire ...


----------



## tarikbenn (3 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que le point d'entrée des CDROMs sous Solaris est "/dev/sr0". Que le type doit plutôt est hsfs (_cf._ ici). Vérifie que _vold_ ne tourne pas, si tu ne veux pas que les disques montent automatiquement.
> 
> De toutes façons, je vire Solaris de mon PC : trop nul. Pour la petite histoire : j'installe GNOME et il refuse de démarrer (il faut encore que j'aille fourrager dans la config) ; j'utilise la console d'administration : elle n'est même pas foutue de me créer un user correct (qui puisse se logger avec CDE par exemple) et elle n'est pas capable non plus de donner un nom au système (elle plante : finalement, j'ai fini à la mimine comme d'habitude). Alors, Solaris, c'est peut-être super chouette mais je n'ai plus la patience de devoir tout faire à la main parce que ces satanés outils écrits en Java ne savent rien faire de correct [il y a même pas d'item de configuration réseau digne de ce nom dans la console, non mais des fois !] Vivent *BSD, OS X et Linux !
> Ah oui, tiens, j'oubliais, pour rire : il y a toujours des applications et bibliothèques OpenWindows ... Aaaargglll !! C'est censé ne plus être supporté depuis 2000 (au moins) ce machin-là ! Et ils l'utilisent encore ... Quant à CDE, ça fait un peu peine, là, je dois dire ...


 
Sachant que j'utilise l'OS solaris 8 , le repertoire qui correspond à mon cdrom est /cdrom . D'ailleurs , quand il n y a pas de cd dans le lecteur , il n y a pas rien dans le repertoire et quand j'insère le cd et que j'execute la commande ls /cdrom , là je vois le cd  .
Pas besoin de mount , vu qu'il y a un automount. 
maintenant , je vais copier le contenu du cd sur le hdd du serveur jumpstart avec la commande _dd:_
_dd if=/cdrom of=/mnt/test.iso_
et je te donne le resultat ( dès que je l'ai )
PS: souhaite moi bonne chance


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

Bonne chance !


----------



## tarikbenn (3 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Bonne chance !


 
En fait , voila ce que j'obtiens en essayant de recopier le contenu du cd sous forme iso avec la commande dd :
_# dd if=/cdrom of=/mnt/test.iso_
_1+0 records in_
_1+0 records out_
_# cd mnt_
_# ls -l test.iso_
_-rw-r--r-- 1 root other 512 Aug 3 15:26 test.iso_
or , il se trouve que le contenu du cd fait environ 650 Mo et non 512 octets 
 je ne sais plus quoi penser 
please help


----------



## bompi (3 Août 2006)

Il semble qu'il faille arr&#234;ter _vold_ pour pouvoir utiliser _dd_ pour copier le CDROM. Voir ici.


----------



## tarikbenn (4 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il semble qu'il faille arrêter _vold_ pour pouvoir utiliser _dd_ pour copier le CDROM. Voir ici.


Salut Bompi 
1) Oui , le lecteur cd est automounter dans le repertoire /cdrom puisqu'il y un automount sur le cd.
Mais mon soucis , c'est que lorsque je copie le contenu du cd avec la ligne de commande suivante:
_dd if=/cdrom of=/mnt/copie/test.iso_
ca me donne un test.iso dans /mnt/copie mais il ne pèse que 512 octets au lieu des 650 Mo de données contenus dans le cd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Tu m'as dit qu'il fallait stopper Volum Management : 
_/etc/init.d/volmgt stop_

Mais même en faisant cette manip , je retrouve le même resultat : test.iso de 512 octets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Je trouve tout ca un peu bizarre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



y comprends tu quelque chose à tout ca parce que moi je suis largué ?


----------



## tarikbenn (4 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il semble qu'il faille arrêter _vold_ pour pouvoir utiliser _dd_ pour copier le CDROM. Voir ici.


 
Je pense avoir la réponse pour la copie des cd sur serveur sous forme iso ( dans le cas de solaris du moins ) :
d'abord , il faut se mettre en session bash ( c plus pratique ... et quoi d'autre au fait ? )
alors il faut effectivement stopper le volmgt :
_/dev/init.d/volmgt stop_
puis il faut lancer la ligne de commande suivante :
_dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/image.iso_
et ca marche!
maintenant , il ne faut oublier de relancer Volum Management:
_/dev/init.d/volmgt start_
remarque : _dd _en plus de ne manipuler que des fichiers en local , ne gére pas les block device mais les files systems ( ou le contraire   ) 
J'ai quelques questions: la première est de savoir si /dev:sr0 est un block device ou un system file
la deuxième est de savoir si :
sachant que le contenu du cd que j'ai copié n'était pas un iso , et que j'ai transformé les fichiers copiés du cd en iso, alors comment faire pour retrouver mes fichiers d'origine?
est ce avec un mount en loop back :
_mkdir /mnt/point_de_montage
mount -o loop image.iso /mnt/point_de_montage_
et la normalement je retrouve mes fichiers d'origine dans le repertoire _point_de_montage_ ,c'est ca?
et au cas où j'ai déjà une image iso sur mon cd et que je la copie avec la ligne de commande suivante :
_dd if=/dev/sr0 of=/tmp/image.iso_
me faudra t il faire deux mount en loop back?
et enfin , est ce que la méthode que je suis est la bonne ou y a til plus simple?
c'est à dire qu'au lieu de transformer mes fichiers en iso en les copiant , n'est il pas possible de les copier tel quel sur le serveur?
Voila ( j'espère ne rien avoir oublier )


----------



## tarikbenn (4 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Il semble qu'il faille arrêter _vold_ pour pouvoir utiliser _dd_ pour copier le CDROM. Voir ici.


 
Bompi s'il te plait , 
1) qu'est ce qu'un bloc device et qu'est ce qu'un file system 

2)J'ai réussi (enfin ) à créer une image iso de mon cd mais pour pouvoir retrouver les fichiers contenus dans cet iso , on m'a dit qu'il fallait faire les deux lignes de commande suivantes: 
_mkdir /mnt/point_de_montage 
mount -o loop image.iso /mnt/point_de_montage _
Sauf qu'en faisant ces deux lignes de commandes , je recois le message d'erreur suivant: 
_mount: /tmp/image.iso not a block device_ 

3) Dans quel sites y a t il les manpages en francais les plus complets please. ( celui que tu utilises par exemple  )


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2006)

1. Voir ici.
2. Pour le montage d'images disques, j'ai l'impression que tu dois d'abord les attacher &#224; un _block device_ en utilisant _lofiadm_. Voir ici.
3. Je n'utilise pratiquement que des documentations en anglais. En fran&#231;ais c'est uniquement quand je tombe dessus par hasard.

PS : Pour ton information : pour te r&#233;pondre je ne fais qu'utiliser Google (je n'ai pas de Sun et ai vir&#233; Solaris 10 x86 aussit&#244;t apr&#232;s l'avoir install&#233;, comme expliqu&#233; ci-avant).


----------



## tarikbenn (7 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> 1. Voir ici.
> 2. Pour le montage d'images disques, j'ai l'impression que tu dois d'abord les attacher &#224; un _block device_ en utilisant _lofiadm_. Voir ici.
> 3. Je n'utilise pratiquement que des documentations en anglais. En fran&#231;ais c'est uniquement quand je tombe dessus par hasard.
> 
> PS : Pour ton information : pour te r&#233;pondre je ne fais qu'utiliser Google (je n'ai pas de Sun et ai vir&#233; Solaris 10 x86 aussit&#244;t apr&#232;s l'avoir install&#233;, comme expliqu&#233; ci-avant).


 

Salut Bompi , j'espere que t'as pass&#233; un bon week end 
Tout d'abord , un big up 
Je m'explique: c'&#233;tait bien la commande lofiadm qu'il fallait utiliser avant de monter l'image iso puisque mount ne marche que sur des block devices ( il faut d'abord associer l'image iso au block device suivant _/dev/lofi/1_  , avec la ligne de commande suivante _lofiadm -a  /tmp/image.iso _et apr&#232;s , il suffit de monter l'image  ).
Maintenant , j'ai un gros soucis avec le dvd:
je crois que tu as deja archiv&#233; des dvd sur ton serveur.
Ca m'interresserait vraiment de savoir comment tu as fait parce que moi , lorsque j'utilise la m&#233;thode qui marche sur les cd , ca ne marche pas avec les dvd.
Lorsque j'utilise la m&#233;thode des cd sur dvd ( avec une syntaxe identique , je change simplement le nom de l'iso ) , je reussi simplement &#224; faire un iso de quelques Mo au lieu des 1Go qui se trouvent sur le dvd?
2) comment archiver les DAT ( quel est le device et le filesystem associ&#233; )
je t'en prie , aide moi

Merci Bompi


----------



## tarikbenn (7 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> 1. Voir ici.
> 2. Pour le montage d'images disques, j'ai l'impression que tu dois d'abord les attacher &#224; un _block device_ en utilisant _lofiadm_. Voir ici.
> 3. Je n'utilise pratiquement que des documentations en anglais. En fran&#231;ais c'est uniquement quand je tombe dessus par hasard.
> 
> PS : Pour ton information : pour te r&#233;pondre je ne fais qu'utiliser Google (je n'ai pas de Sun et ai vir&#233; Solaris 10 x86 aussit&#244;t apr&#232;s l'avoir install&#233;, comme expliqu&#233; ci-avant).


 
encore 1 ptit truc  
Je dois copier tout un repertoire d'un serveur sur mon serveur jumpstart. Pour cela , je lance une connexion ftp &#224; partir de mon serveur jumpstart et je fais un mget sur le repertoire &#224; copier. Alors la console me demande si je veux copier chaque fichier.Supposons que le repertoire que je dois copier contienne une centaine de fichiers...
Enfin, tu voix le truc.La question est : n y a t il pas moyen de copier le repertoire entier sans avoir &#224; valider la copie de chacun des fichiers du repertoire?
merci d'avance


----------



## bompi (7 Août 2006)

Pour le FTP : taper la commande "prompt off".
Pour le DVD : j'en sais trop rien, l&#224;. Faut chercher ...


----------



## tarikbenn (8 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour le FTP : taper la commande "prompt off".
> Pour le DVD : j'en sais trop rien, là. Faut chercher ...


J'ai sérieusement cherché sur google pour essayer de trouver quelque chose sur les dvd mais rien.
Deja , juste au niveau des DVD : il y a 6 partitions et ca change apparement beaucoup de choses ( vu que ca ne marche pas quand j'utilise la méthode que j'ai utilisé pour le cd ) 
par contre lorsque je fais un _mount_ , il m'affiche que chaque partitions est montée , mais je ne sais pas comment utiliser ces informations , alors je te les affiche , peut etre pourra tu m'aider:

_# mount
/ on /dev/dsk/c0t0d0s0 read/write/setuid/intr/largefiles/logging/onerror=panic/dev=800000 on Mon Jul 31 10:12:41 2006
/proc on /proc read/write/setuid/dev=4300000 on Mon Jul 31 10:12:40 2006
/dev/fd on fd read/write/setuid/dev=43c0000 on Mon Jul 31 10:12:42 2006
/etc/mnttab on mnttab read/write/setuid/dev=44c0000 on Mon Jul 31 10:13:02 2006
/var/run on swap read/write/setuid/dev=1 on Mon Jul 31 10:13:02 2006
/tmp on swap read/write/setuid/dev=2 on Mon Jul 31 10:13:06 2006
/home on /dev/dsk/c0t1d0s0 read/write/nosuid/intr/largefiles/logging/onerror=panic/dev=800008 on Mon Jul 31 10:13:06 2006
/backup on /dev/dsk/c0t0d0s5 read/write/setuid/intr/largefiles/logging/onerror=panic/dev=800005 on Mon Jul 31 10:13:06 2006
/export/masters on /dev/md/dsk/d10 read/write/setuid/intr/largefiles/onerror=panic/dev=154000a on Mon Jul 31 10:13:06 2006
*/cdrom/cdrom/s5 on /vol/dev/dsk/c1t6d0/cdrom/s5 read only/nosuid/intr/largefiles/onerror=panic/dev=16c000d on Tue Aug 8 11:00:08 2006
/cdrom/cdrom/s4 on /vol/dev/dsk/c1t6d0/cdrom/s4 read only/nosuid/intr/largefiles/onerror=panic/dev=16c000c on Tue Aug 8 11:00:08 2006
/cdrom/cdrom/s3 on /vol/dev/dsk/c1t6d0/cdrom/s3 read only/nosuid/intr/largefiles/onerror=panic/dev=16c000b on Tue Aug 8 11:00:09 2006
/cdrom/cdrom/s2 on /vol/dev/dsk/c1t6d0/cdrom/s2 read only/nosuid/intr/largefiles/onerror=panic/dev=16c000a on Tue Aug 8 11:00:09 2006
/cdrom/cdrom/s1 on /vol/dev/dsk/c1t6d0/cdrom/s1 read only/nosuid/intr/largefiles/onerror=panic/dev=16c0009 on Tue Aug 8 11:00:10 2006
/cdrom/cdrom/s0 on /vol/dev/dsk/c1t6d0/cdrom/s0 read only/nosuid/maplcase/noglobal/rr/traildot/dev=16c0008 on Tue Aug 8 11:00:10 2006*_

Etant donné ces informations , peut tu me donner la ligne de commande pour recopier ce DVD sur mon serveur?
Merci d'avance


----------



## tarikbenn (11 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Pour le FTP : taper la commande "prompt off".
> Pour le DVD : j'en sais trop rien, l&#224;. Faut chercher ...


Merci Bompi pour la commande _prompt off ,_ le soucis , c'est que moi je dois copier tout un repertoire et que cette option n'est pas prise en compte par les commandes _mget _et _mput _, puisque mon repertoire contient des fichiers avec des noms diff&#233;rents et des extensions diff&#233;rentes aussi. On m'a plut&#244;t conseill&#233; d'utilis&#233; lftp. Mais je ne sais pas si je dois installer quelque chose ou juste taper _exec lftp_ ou un truc du genre.
Merci 

ps : le site que l'on m'a conseill&#233; pour le lftp :
http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/lftp.1.html


----------



## bompi (11 Août 2006)

lftp est simplement un autre client FTP, un peu moins rustique que la version de base. Personnellement, j'appr&#233;cie ncftp qui est bien ficel&#233; et pratique pour descendre dans les sous-r&#233;pertoires.
La commande 'prompt off' se tape une fois et &#231;a suffit : cela d&#233;sactive la demande de confirmation.


----------



## tarikbenn (16 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> lftp est simplement un autre client FTP, un peu moins rustique que la version de base. Personnellement, j'apprécie ncftp qui est bien ficelé et pratique pour descendre dans les sous-répertoires.
> La commande 'prompt off' se tape une fois et ça suffit : cela désactive la demande de confirmation.


 
Salut Bompi,
1) Alors j'ai trouvé un subterfuge pour faire passer des repertoires d'un serveur vers un autre en utilisant ftp 
Je m'explique : Je zip le repertoire à copier , j'obtiens un fichier .zip que je copie d'un serveur vers un autre grace à la commande get ou put ( tout dépend du sens ) puis je dézip 
Maintenant , je ne sais pas si cette methode est sûre du point de vu du transfert de données , c'est à dire  , s'il n y a pas d'erreur qui se glissent. Apparement , il faut faire un checksum au départ et à l'arrivée et si c'est pas le même résultat , il faut recommencer.
2) Maintenant , pour les DAT , j'ai utilisé la méthode decrite dans la doc SUN ( la référence ), je met dans un repertoire temporaire
<ital># cd /var/tmp/restore</ital>
puis je tape la ligne de commande suivante pour restituer le contenu de la DAT qui a été back upé initialement grace à la commande ufsdump :
<ital># ufsrestore -r</ital>
 mais j'ai quand même le message d'erreur suivant : 
<ital>./lost+found: (inode 3) not found on volume
./var: (inode 16128) not found on volume
./in: (inode 24192) not found on volume
./usr: (inode 40320) not found on volume
./etc: (inode 290345) not found on volume</ital>
    .
    .
    .
3) Concernant les dvd , je n'y arrive toujours pas  , sachant que le dvd est le support le plus important pour moi 
Please help me
Thanks
PS: Peux tu me donner des tuyaux pour copier les données d'un dvd partitionnés vers un dd sous solaris 8 stp , c'est le point le plus important.
On m'a donné cette méthode mais sans plus d'explication : _Sinon tu peux monter un fs en loop (dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/iso.iso) un coup de fdisk+mkfs,, tu monte les images, tu copie ton cd avec un simple tar tu démonte et tu grave ton iso.
_Peux tu me détailler cette méthode sur un exemple concret s'il te plait , ca m'aiderait énormement. Je te tiendrais au courant.


----------



## tarikbenn (21 Août 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> lftp est simplement un autre client FTP, un peu moins rustique que la version de base. Personnellement, j'apprécie ncftp qui est bien ficelé et pratique pour descendre dans les sous-répertoires.
> La commande 'prompt off' se tape une fois et ça suffit : cela désactive la demande de confirmation.


 
Salut Bompi
Maintenant , je sais comment recopier le contenu des cd ( sous forme d'iso avec la commande dd ) des hdd ( sous forme de .gz ) et des dvd ( sous forme de tar ) dasn mon serveur jumpstart  ^_^
Mais quand j'essaie de recopier le contenu des DAT sur mon serveur Jumpstart apres avoir rembobiné le DAT ( _mt -f /dev/rmt/0 rewind_ ) ,avec la ligne de commande suivante : 
_ufsrestore -rf /dev/rmt/0_
 j'ai l'erreur suivante : 
_Record size (512) is not a multiple of dump size (1024 )_ 
Etant donné cette erreur , je pense à l'option _b_ dont l'explication du _man_ est la suivante :
_b factor
           Blocking factor. Specify the blocking factor for  tape
           reads.  For  variable length SCSI tape devices, unless
           the data was written with the default blocking factor,
           a  blocking  factor  at least as great as that used to
           write the tape must be used; otherwise, an error  will
           be  generated.  Note  that  a tape block is 512 bytes.
           Refer to the man page for your  specific  tape  driver
           for the maximum blocking factor._
Et quand j'essaie avec la ligne de commande suivante ( apres avoir rembobiné la cassette ) :  : 
_ufsrestore rb 2 -f /dev/rmt/0
_ j'ai l'erreur suivante : 
partial block read: 512 should be 1024
Et quand j'essaie avec la ligne de commande suivante  ( apres avoir rembobiné la cassette ) : 
_ufsrestore rb 1 -f /dev/rmt/0
_ j'ai l'erreur suivante : 
_Block size must be a positive, even integer_
Je pense avoir essayé pas mal de trucs , mais à chaque fois il y a une erreur . Alors si il y a une âme charitable pour me sortir de cette impasse et me debugger mon probleme , qu'elle soit remerciée d'avance !


----------

